# My Bettas



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

my bettas, just sharing

betta pics
Copper HM - caudal is quite heavy for him


Female Copper HM


Yellow Platinum HMPK



Female Yellow Platinum HMPK


Red Dragon HM (got him for free!)


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

more pics

yellow platinum hmpk (or trad pk?)



red (?) hm 



red hmpk


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

NICE!! That yellow girl your not sure of is a trad PK. And the red dragon male isn't a red dragon he looks more like an orange dragon.


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

o yeah, you're right, i just forgot to change them.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

So gorgeous! love the copper HM and the orange dragon HM! <3


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Your copper boy is gorgeous! Well, they all are...


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Please tell my you are going to breeds those Copper HMs...  

Stunning! All of them!


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

yup, im going to breed the coppers. but im still conditioning them. the boy is quite lazy, and the female is a little bigger than him. for now, i have frys from my yellow female trad pk and orange hm. i will post pics of the frys later. they look really cute!


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

i have spawned the red (or orange) dragon hm and the yellow trad PK. here are some of the pics:

bubble nest with eggs after a few hours after spawning


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

two days after spawning


[img=http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/4137/sam5552.th.jpg][/img]


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

three days after spawning




five days after spawning


----------



## Staciekarp (Apr 18, 2010)

Awesome pictures!!  Your fish are beautiful!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

ohh myyy gosh, little baby fishies! SO CUTE!


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

yes they are. ill update as they develop...


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I would love that! They are just too cute!


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

itty bitty bitty fishies!! SO Cute!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Omg babies!


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

they are two weeks old now, a little bigger than the last pics, but still very small. i can;t wait for them to show colors.


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

im now feeding them baby brine shrimps. will introduce daphnia two days from now.


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

great photography on those bubble nests  can't wait to see the colours and finnage of the fry!


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

effy said:


> great photography on those bubble nests  can't wait to see the colours and finnage of the fry!


 
thank you sir!


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

betta frys 10 days after spawning


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool pics!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Wow nice! What camera do you have that takes such clear close ups?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Really amazing photography!!!


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks guys! its a lot of work to take those shots since i have to lie down because the tank is low near the floor. im just using an ordinary 12MP point-and-shoot samsung digicam.


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

just sharing new pics i took, just my betta's faces

grumpy


kissable


shocked!


hmp!


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

fry update - 6 weeks old


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

sleepy head, hehe


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

jmtriro01 said:


> just sharing new pics i took, just my betta's faces
> 
> grumpy
> 
> ...


Awwe man, I LOVE his coloring. <3


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

The fry are looking great!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

OMG, how could I have missed these great pics!! I'm drooling on my keybard as I'm looking at all the pics of such beautiful fish!! lol


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Thats a very stunning group of bettas you have.


----------



## Miharu (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow gorgeous!!! Great pictures, great fish and the fry are just adorable!!!!


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

LikeDiscoSuperfly said:


> Awwe man, I LOVE his coloring. <3


thanks! the first two pics are from my male copper, the last two are the same female.

thank you all for the compliments! i will update as soon as there are significant progress in the frys.


----------



## FreshFishyWater (Nov 7, 2009)

Wow all these pictures are amazing :O!


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

sharing another pic of my red hmpk


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

i am so glad to find my copper hm pair finally spawned. the frys are still hanging right now, im hoping they'd be free swimming when i get home. ill update soon as they become more visible. the father is a first timer so i dont want to disturb him, he might eat the frys if i do. i will also update my spawn two months ago with pics as soon as i have the time. most of them are show trad pk but i also have some hmpk with 4 rays.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Gorgeous bettas! I'm very jealous lol. 

That's great! Looking forward to the pics of the fry


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

You have some STUNNING fish! When those copper hm's spawn, I want a baby! And your camera takes some amazing photos


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

nochoramet said:


> You have some STUNNING fish! When those copper hm's spawn, I want a baby! And your camera takes some amazing photos


 
thanks! its actually a low-end point-and-shoot camera that i use. i hope i can send some to your country,hehe... but i don't think i can do that.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh, snap! Sorry, I didn't even look to see where you were located lol My bad!


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

here are some pic updates, just on the red ones. i cant get a good pic of the yellow ones. there are more yellows than 
red on this spawn.
two of the reds around 6 months old: too bad the one in the 1st & 2nd pic is just a trad pk.


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

another pic of the copper hm that have spawned with my copper hm female almost a week ago.

and a fry, sorry i cant get a good pic of the frys yet, they're around 2-3 days old.


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

oh, and here's the red one, 9 week old


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

more pics of the trad pk from my first spawn



the other guy that, i suspect, have 4-rays



the other guys that seem to stopped growing


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're beautiful!!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Those bettas are beautiful! I am in love with that orange halfmoon. How did you get him for free?


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

Bettaluver4evr said:


> Those bettas are beautiful! I am in love with that orange halfmoon. How did you get him for free?


 
well, he's quite old, and his fins are torn already, so the breeder from whom i bought some of my bettas, gave it to me for free. but still, i was able to breed him.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, thats amazing! Hehe. Real bargain. Age is just a number even for fish.


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

Bettaluver4evr said:


> Wow, thats amazing! Hehe. Real bargain. Age is just a number even for fish.


yeah! well, most of the breeders here would give you freebies even if you don't buy (of course, you should at least buy,even one betta). they can even give you free starter of live food.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Lucky you! The stores near me that aren't petsmart or petco take terrible care of their bettas, and they look like they'll bite your head off if you even try to persuade to take one off of their hands. :/ grr.


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

Bettaluver4evr said:


> Lucky you! The stores near me that aren't petsmart or petco take terrible care of their bettas, and they look like they'll bite your head off if you even try to persuade to take one off of their hands. :/ grr.


we also have breeders here who have quality bettas that are comparable to bettas you can see in aquabid. too bad i still dont have the money yet. but maybe by april of this year, i could get more bettas and be serious on breeding them. this way, i could also help hobbyists here in our country.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

WOW! I have never seen a copper/silver betta like that! Did you breed that or buy it? I want one!!!


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

i bought it, ill post a better pic of a copper hm. this is not mine, but this a sibling of the one i have...



and here's one of the bettas from the breeder of my copper hm, a red dragon hmpk. ill get one of this soon...


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

These images are amazing! I can't wait to see the copper spawn growing up, they'll be awesome! I wish i could get one shipped to me...


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

here's another relative of my copper hm. i might get something like this as well from my spawn, a rosetail. not for show, but quite unique and special.


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh wow, what I would do to get a fish as beautiful as that one!


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

just updating my first spawn,
here is trad pk from my first spawn, they are all 3 months old now. i know they are quite small for their age... just 
over an inch.

i also got hmpk





then some of the frys - 2 weeks old now (copper hm)


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Cute! The red HMPK is AWESOME! I love them!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

i recently got my first ever CTs!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Nice! Her fins are very even, I like!


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

PewPewPew said:


> Nice! Her fins are very even, I like!


 
thanks! im actually thinking of breeding them. im hoping to get butterflies and solid orange.


----------



## jesstanner (Apr 5, 2011)

WOW! You have some really amazing bettas, I'm in love with some of your new CT's tail, and your hm fry!


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

thank you! i will update my copper hm juvies soon. i just need time to take pics...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're beautiful! I love orange.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Those are GORGEOUS crowntails!! I don't usually like CTs very much, but Wow!! 

Orange is my favorite color too.


----------



## ktrain13 (Apr 24, 2011)

I love your copper ones. They are stunning.


----------



## babyk (Apr 24, 2011)

The copper ones are amazing! love the updates!


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

i will be updating my self-bred copper HM later. thanks for the positive comments guys!


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

updating my self-bred copper hm.

the tail of this one doesn't look good...



better looking ones...



this guy have red wash...


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Gorgeous coppers!


----------



## blacksheep72 (Mar 17, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

well where the heck have I been! Look at those cute BABIES OH MY GOSH I dont not even like PK like at all but if I had an option to get one of your red babies ide snatch it up! I wonder how much shipping from your country would be
OMG and then I see your copper WOW


----------



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice! Do you sell the fish that you breed.


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

i have no idea how to send these fishes to your so places, so i guess im not selling them unless you're here, hehe...

btw, they're still young so they're not ready yet for selling.


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

updating my self-bred copper hm frys


this guy have red wash...


----------



## Mariner (Apr 26, 2011)

jmtriro01 said:


> thanks guys! its a lot of work to take those shots since i have to lie down because the tank is low near the floor. im just using an ordinary 12MP point-and-shoot samsung digicam.


 Wow, very good quality photos for a point-and-shoot.


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

Mariner said:


> Wow, very good quality photos for a point-and-shoot.


thanks! im just wondering why i cant see my own pics. can you see them? hehe


----------



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes we can see them, you have a good camera.


----------



## Mariner (Apr 26, 2011)

jmtriro01 said:


> thanks! im just wondering why i cant see my own pics. can you see them? hehe


You can't see them? Yes, I can...hence why I said they're good photos.


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

hehe... i will repost them using flickr. i think this is better that imageshack...

updating my self-bred copper hm frys
the tail of this one doesn't look good...

SAM_7443 by jmtriro01, on Flickr

SAM_7447 by jmtriro01, on Flickr

better looking ones...

SAM_7446 by jmtriro01, on Flickr

SAM_7445 by jmtriro01, on Flickr

this guy have red wash...

SAM_7444 by jmtriro01, on Flickr

SAM_7440 by jmtriro01, on Flickr


----------



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

Are those unedited pictures because the copper color is amazing!


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

Blazer23 said:


> Are those unedited pictures because the copper color is amazing!


 
they are not edited. i tried editing them by using the microsoft picture manager, but they look unreal so i had to undo the editing. i just compressed them so that it will be a smaller file.


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

Update on self-bred copper HMs 

SAM_7523 by jmtriro01, on Flickr

SAM_7515 by jmtriro01, on Flickr

SAM_7531 by jmtriro01, on Flickr


----------

